
Star Wars job goes to Toy Story 3 writer - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20288810
======
ColinWright
Such a fuss made about the acquisition by Disney of Lucas, is it relevant
and/or appropriate to submit the news that the writer of Toy Story 3 will be
the screen writer for the next Start Wars film?

I worry, I worry ...

